

Million dollar question: How do you eat an elephant? - neerajt
http://dhirubhaism.com/million-dollar-question-how-do-you-eat-an-elephant/

======
gexla
Quote from the article...

"Answer: One bite at a time.

The answer is simple, but I am sure when you saw this question…you must have
thought about many different ways and concepts of eating this elephant.

Actually this is the problem with most of us. We always try to achieve our
goal (s) at once and when we don’t become millionaire in week or month…we give
up."

Actually, I was thinking whether I would want to grill it or fry it and what
the side dish would be. ;)

